# Maxtor Silent Drive Technology



## boardster (14. Dezember 2001)

Hallo,

ich suche Infos und Websites zu Maxtors Silent Drive Technology.

Vielleicht hat auch schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Festplatte gemacht:

*Maxtor D-Max+ D540X 80 GB 10/2048/5400 4D080H4 U-DMA100*


----------



## Alien3000lu (20. Dezember 2001)

*Vieleicht...*

Hilft dir das hier weiter!

Schau dir die Datei mal an!!!


----------

